# YouTube on 4G



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone having problems playing YouTube videos while on 4G at all?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been using the app and the Web browser and no issues for me.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

No issues here either. I think they had an update earlier.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Anyone having problems playing YouTube videos while on 4G at all?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


once and a while I have a problem but after a quick reboot its all set.. Not sure the problem though


----------



## thedanimal (Aug 23, 2011)

When I try to watch a video it won't play sometimes. the circle will spin but it doesn't play. We have a 4g hotspot that we have set up at work and I can use it and it works fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

thedanimal said:


> When I try to watch a video it won't play sometimes. the circle will spin but it doesn't play. We have a 4g hotspot that we have set up at work and I can use it and it works fine
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Exactly what's going on on my end. The loading circle will just spin and anywhere from 5-10 min the video will eventually play. On wifi, videos play fine. What's more confusing is its not rom specific.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## thedanimal (Aug 23, 2011)

Right, I think its an issue with the app itself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm still having a problem with videos playing. I've read of some people a couple months ago who were having problems and Verizon acknowledged the problem with YouTube. Don't know if anything ever came of that as it was a forum post that seemed to have died. Hopefully the problem solves itself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Doom_Judge (Apr 8, 2012)

If your having problems with the youtube app, it's because youtube changed their bandwidth algorithms for mobile and website data. To increase efficiency they refined, more like throttled, the connection to their servers. It's not a huge deal but I have seen some significant changes, which are usually thwarted by clicking the middle of the screen.

I have 20MB down on my home connection and it happens with my the desktop website version as well, if you don't believe me. Run a speed test with the built in flash player.


----------



## sk8erord (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm having the same issue, and I haven't found a fix for it yet. I've even updated to the latest radios as of today. The videos stream fine on 3g or wifi, just not 4g.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If it was on you tube end then everyone including me would have the same issues of it not working. Never had an issue with the app or website. So has to be more on Verizon end.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

